# Solved: sending playlist to usb flash drive



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I tried to send a playlist from my itunes library (imac 5 OSX v 10.5.8) to a usb stick, was asked if I wanted M3U, M3U8, Unicode text or Plain text...I chose M3U and it came out in text only no tune at all, firstly I wanted to burn playlist to cd but it wouldn't for some reason as I have been doing that for years, now just won't burn to cd makes a noise like a cow in pain!!! any ideas? Oh I have even tried to save the itunes library to external hard drive but it won't show it when I right click to send to??
babs


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Babs1 said:


> I tried to send a playlist from my itunes library (imac 5 OSX v 10.5.8) to a usb stick, was asked if I wanted M3U, M3U8, Unicode text or Plain text...I chose M3U and it came out in text only no tune at all


A playlist (including a m3u) is just a text file containing a list of files. Using the option you picked (Export) just sends this list, it doesn't copy the associated music files also.



Babs1 said:


> firstly I wanted to burn playlist to cd but it wouldn't for some reason as I have been doing that for years, now just won't burn to cd makes a noise like a cow in pain!!! any ideas?


It's unclear from your description above which exact model iMac you have, or what the exact sound it's making, but generally when the optical drive on an iMac begins to make loud, strange noises it can be an indication that it is failing. If you can elect it for burning in iTunes that is more evidence that it's faulty hardware.

At this point your option are in:
1) Buy a replacement drive, open your iMac and put in new drive.
2) Take your iMac to an Apple Store and have an iGenius do it.
3) Buy an external USB DVD Burner (about $60)

Option 1 isn't for most people. Although it isn't overly hard, it is more complex than a typical DVD drive replacement on a "normal" desktop PC.

Option 3 is probably the cheapest and fastest.



Babs1 said:


> Oh I have even tried to save the itunes library to external hard drive but it won't show it when I right click to send to??
> babs


This is not really what you want and you're likely to mess up iTunes.
If your iTunes library is small, technically you could do this, but it requires reconsolidating your entire library twice and HIGHLY recommend against playing with the iTunes library files.

If you want to copy songs to a USB drive, right click a song in iTunes and select "Show in Finder".
This will open the actual location it is stored on your hard drive and you can drag and drop it to the USB drive.
You'll notice all your other music is located in the parent folders above this one also. (assuming you are letting iTunes organize your music)

It's tedious this way but will get the job done.

Another option would be looking for a 3rd party piece of software that allows you to directly copy playlist songs to a USB device. Unfortunately I don't know any of these, but maybe someone else does.


----------



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Headrush, the mac I am using is iMac G5 Power Mac 8.2. Just tried again to burn a cd message I get is "attempt to burn a disc failed:The device failed to calibrate the laser power level for this media". Your #3 suggestion of an external usb dvd burner sounds like I should try.
Babs1


----------



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, Just wanted to say I have been able to fix the problem simply by using another brand of cd. I have no idea why I can't use the one I have always used but not complaining as its okay now with another brand.
Thanks for your help.
Babs1


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Babs1 said:


> Hi, Just wanted to say I have been able to fix the problem simply by using another brand of cd. I have no idea why I can't use the one I have always used but not complaining as its okay now with another brand.
> Thanks for your help.
> Babs1


The last error message you posted gave hints to that, but laser calibration can also be a sign for a failing optical drive.

Although I rarely see it anymore, I have seen issues with different media brands.

What suggested more failing hardware was your statement "_cd makes a noise like a cow in pain!!!_"
Usually the optical drives are fairly quiet even with calibration and reading problems.

Keep an eye on it. I had an iMac with similar symptoms when it's optical drive failed.
Although I didn't use different media, sometimes it would work, other times it wouldn't.


----------

